# Best click pen kit?



## Brentda1

I use my pen too many times a day to count (occupational hazard) and find a click pen very convenient.  I have made/ used a Wall St. 2 from Woodcraft and a Guardian from PSI.  I like both pens but with each the "click" mechanism is somewhat wimpy.  I usually use gel ink, and if it catches or doesn't retract, shirt pockets get ruined. It is frustrating when a $0.99 disposable has a better mechanism.  I have made and sold/gifted several of each and this is a universal issue, not just one bad kit.

So, my question is, what is your favorite click pen from what supplier, and why.  

Thanks for all the info.

Brent


----------



## Soup

I like the Vertex and Long Click the best, although I have had the tips of a few gel inserts catch on the nib of the Long Click and start to leak.  Both have very good click mechanisms.  Both are available from several sources, but the best service I have gotten is from Exotic Blanks.  CUSA also carries the Long Click and has great service.  I have gotten the Vertex from PSI as well.

Regarding the issue with the tips of the gel inserts, I have started reaming the nib out with a very small drill bit, and I have not had the problem since.


----------



## Russknan

My favorite is the Aero Click from Craft Supplies. Easy to make. Very elegant. I don't sell my pens, so I can't comment on how they would move. But, for myself, I like the fact that the mechanism isn't noisy or "jiggly". Only possible criticism from me would be that, due to the clip's being located lower than usual, the pen sticks up higher in your pocket than others. Carry one of these more often than I do other designs. It's just that convenient. Russ


----------



## Tage

The clicks I have had experience with:
1) The Gatsby - haven't had any problems with the click mechanism except for one that was dropped on a tile floor and landed on the click.  Was able to replace and repair it.  The mechanism takes a bit of force to extend and retract and it definitely makes a "click" when you push the plunger.
2) The Power click.  I made 5 of them and would never order the kit again.  I found it difficult to get the click to work correctly.
3) The Sierra - My new favorite. I've made about 6 or 7 and this is my new favorite click.  Very smooth plunger.  The only caveat is that of the 10 I ordered, three came with click mechanisms that were stuck (I always test them before assembly).  I don't know if this is a problem in general with Sierra clicks or I just got a bad batch. Given the quality I've gotten from the vendor, I'm currently under the assumption it was a bad batch.  

I've heard good things about the Long click but haven't had the opportunity to try it yet.


----------



## SteveJ

I really like the Elegant Le Roi click from Smitty's.  It is my carry pen most of the time.


----------



## yorkie

I've made tons of long clickers and have had good luck with them.  The wall street clickers are solid, but i hear the mechanisms are now made elsewhere and not as good.  The vertex is solid and smooth, just put a piece of toothpick in the clicker hole before screwing on the plunger-a trick a friend taught me.  I've been making a lot of the Manhattans lately and been pleased, feels a little loosey in there but I've been using one for almost a year and if it can hold up to me, its a good one.

How that helps.


----------



## chrisk

The Click or Clicker  or Executive Clicker sold respectively by Aaron Lau, CSUSA and Timberbits.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan

I'm right there with Soup. Personally, I love the Vertex. The smooth click mechanism is super (and reliable). I use it for my "every day" and I've had it on my pocket for 2-3 yrs without an issue (other than a couple new refills - I use it a lot). Maybe my personal bias shows through, but I have sold more Vertex's than any other (except, maybe, the Big Ben click). 
I also like the Clicker. It was my favorite before I started doing the Vertex. I haven't sold as many of these, though. Don't know why.


----------



## jnette

The vertex is the only click pen that I make that does not have a lot of slop in the mechanism when the refill is extended to write. So many kits the mechanism rattles when writing. Love the longwood clicker but everyone that I made the plunger is loose when the refill is extended. Is there an adjustment that I'm missing?


----------



## PeetyInMich

Another vote for the Vertex, flawless with one exception (2 day old carbon fiber on gun metal) that was dropped onto a tile floor and landed on and broke the button shaft.  I dont blame the hardware and I swapped that one out (That particular hardware and style was popular for me this Christmas)


----------



## RickLong

The vertex click is an awesome pen. But my newest favorite click pen is a kit less pen. You can purchase the click mechanism from Richard Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs. If you want a super smooth click, contact Richard.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

So far, the only successful click mech has been the Clicker from CSUSA.


----------



## Brentda1

Thanks for all the good advice.  Another reason why I love this forum!  Now, if I could just be as successful selling as some of you are!


----------



## Ted iin Michigan

Side note - I'm thinking the Vertex may have an Achilles' heel. I've had the same experience as PeetyIn Mich and I've heard of at least one other identical experience here. It has to be dropped on a hard surface and it has to hit the button just right but it will break. Regardless, it's my favorite pen.


----------



## nanosec12

Ted iin Michigan said:


> Side note - I'm thinking the Vertex may have an Achilles' heel.


 I can atest to that as well.  I have made 5 of the Vertex, and so far 2 of them have had the button sheared off, but both of them landed on their side so it doesn't have to hit 'just right' to happen.  I also found 1 of the 5 to have a non-functioning clicker (pen stays extended).  

So I am also looking for a good quality click pen to make for people, and the Vertex looks good but won't cut it with a 60% failure rate.


----------



## jzerger

Vertex click and Compson click have served me well.
Wish there was a shorter vertex click (same mechanism with a standard refill...about 1/2-1" shorter).


----------



## t001xa22

I have to agree with a lot of the folks who favor the Vertex. I have never had a problem with a faulty click mechanism, nor have my customers after the sale. I can also attest to the issue about the cap snapping off if dropped. Usually for me, the plated cap and its internal plastic threaded core are the parts that break away from the main assembly. I have repaired two of them that this occurred to with other click mechanisms. Other than looking oddball because of the longer length of the button, the mechanism still functioned with no problem. Unlike other mechanisms, I am unaware of a source to get replacement click sections for the Vertex, short of buying another complete kit. This particular Vertex was my last repair; you will quickly note that the button cap is chrome vs the gunmetal finish of the pen. Other than that, it is a daily-use pen for me. Ironically, only about 1 in 5 folks even notice the finish color difference.


----------



## cwolfs69

i love the click cigar from PSI. i have found none to work as smooth and reliable. it is so smooth that when you first use it you think it has not clicked. very very smooth.  may be a little large for some women though. my wife loves them also though. another i have come to like is the Compson from also PSI.


----------



## Justturnin

my 2 carry pens are a PSI Click Cigar and a CSUSA Long Clicker.  Both have been carried for over a year and both still work and look flawless.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

I'm looking forward to trying the stratus when they come back in stock.  Supposedly the same mechanism as the vertex.


----------



## kyaggie

Dan Masshardt said:


> I'm looking forward to trying the stratus when they come back in stock.  Supposedly the same mechanism as the vertex.



I have made my first two and the Stratus is a wonderful click pen. The nib is very easy to hold and the click mechanism is very smooth!

Mike


----------



## Rangertrek

You can get replacement parts for the Vertex from PSI.  Just give them a call and be specific about what you need.



t001xa22 said:


> I have to agree with a lot of the folks who favor the Vertex. I have never had a problem with a faulty click mechanism, nor have my customers after the sale. I can also attest to the issue about the cap snapping off if dropped. Usually for me, the plated cap and its internal plastic threaded core are the parts that break away from the main assembly. I have repaired two of them that this occurred to with other click mechanisms. Other than looking oddball because of the longer length of the button, the mechanism still functioned with no problem. Unlike other mechanisms, I am unaware of a source to get replacement click sections for the Vertex, short of buying another complete kit. This particular Vertex was my last repair; you will quickly note that the button cap is chrome vs the gunmetal finish of the pen. Other than that, it is a daily-use pen for me. Ironically, only about 1 in 5 folks even notice the finish color difference.


----------



## panamag8or

I like the Compson... solid clicker, and lots of blank to show off. I have a Manhattan coming back for repair, it was dropped, and the plastic broke in the mech. I have another to cannibalize from, but it will not be a fun disassembly.


----------



## BSea

Put me in the Clicker/long click crowd.  I've also made the Vertex.  But I carry the clicker.  I no longer have or make the vertex.  Mainly because I have started doing the kitless clicker using the Schmidt click mechanism.  Every bit as smooth as the Vertex, but all metal construction.

But for a kit, I now only make the clicker.  One thing about them, you have to have the spring in correctly.  If not, it can bind.


----------



## t001xa22

John, thank you for the info on replacement parts for the Vertex from PSI. I did not know that.

Bob, you are so right about the positioning of the spring. It seems that most clicker springs have one end slightly larger diameter, and if the small end is pointed to the nib opening, it is likely to bind.


----------



## widowmack

Hello,
What is the purpose of the toothpick?


----------



## kingkeyman

I love the Vertex as well, but the slimline pro is really growing on me as well. It comes with gel ink right out of the package.


----------



## TonyL

The vertex was my first clicker and I have made about 5...all worked and sold well. Some don't  like the geometric "nib". I had a good run of CSUSA clickers, then the points starting catching on several and I don't feel like file the inside or doing what it takes to correct. I was also looking for better components over all. Thanks again!


----------



## magpens

The purpose of the toothpick (preferrably glued in with epoxy) is to strenthen the threaded stub that the pushbutton screws on to.  I use a cut off finishing nail of appropriate diameter.

That threaded stub has a tendency to break, especially if  you drop the pen on the pushbutton end.



widowmack said:


> Hello,
> What is the purpose of the toothpick?


----------

